# Help needed , looking 4 quiet Areas in PhiL , need peace



## petes-worn-out (Nov 23, 2013)

Hello ,, Many years ago I went to the Philippines & had a wonderful time , Now 40 & I have had a live changing Event & my mind & health took a bad few hits!
So I would like to the Philippines again & i'm asking & looking for quiet places with real People , where I can rest up & get back on my 2 feet again,,, Not Looking for bars ! Hookers ! Dramas ,,,,, Looking for peace & good folk 

It would be also good if you could give me some Idea an a Budget for a man who Roughs it a bit , its been 20 years since sine I was there & I guess its change a lot ,,,,,,,,, Pete Sydney Ite ! Thanks


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

As we know nothing about you or your preferences making a suggestion is going to be more or less impossible. My recommendation is that you join the following thread which has some good advice and suggestions for quieter corners of the Philippines:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/255706-recommendations-philippines.html


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I find the Subic Freeport very quiet and relaxing. 

Check out these threads

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/154393-questions-subic-area-living.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...-relocating-within-phils-opinions-please.html


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Life*

Hi Pete,

In over ten years I have found the Philippines anything but quiet. But it is or can be relaxing and enjoyable. 
Subic Bay to me, would be the ideal place to regain peace of mind and body. Yea, the country has really changed a lot over the years and there are many places to enjoy life. Subic has great housing areas as well as restaurants and shopping malls. Take a look a Jon's links and see what ya think.

Good luck and hope ya find the "right" place...


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't think price will factor too much as everything is pretty inexpensive. 

I think what it will come down to is how "native" you want to go. Do you want to stay with all of the amenities, or do you want to go back to nature a bit?

welcome aboard.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Vacation*



petes-worn-out said:


> Hello ,, Many years ago I went to the Philippines & had a wonderful time , Now 40 & I have had a live changing Event & my mind & health took a bad few hits!
> So I would like to the Philippines again & i'm asking & looking for quiet places with real People , where I can rest up & get back on my 2 feet again,,, Not Looking for bars ! Hookers ! Dramas ,,,,, Looking for peace & good folk
> 
> It would be also good if you could give me some Idea an a Budget for a man who Roughs it a bit , its been 20 years since sine I was there & I guess its change a lot ,,,,,,,,, Pete Sydney Ite ! Thanks


Pete might be a good idea to take a vacation first and look around, peace will be hard to come by here when out and about, services aren't up to par with the Western world unless you have the cash and want to live in Manila and patience is a virtue, your personal space will be shortened some, could end up being a nightmare for you because most men come here to find a women or start a new family. 

Drama is very big here & good friends means you pay for everything, people will love you but it's all on you, you run out of money your friends show back up on pay day.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Pete might be a good idea to take a vacation first and look around, peace will be hard to come by here when out and about, services aren't up to par with the Western world unless you have the cash and want to live in Manila and patience is a virtue, your personal space will be shortened some, could end up being a nightmare for you because most men come here to find a women or start a new family.
> 
> Drama is very big here & good friends means you pay for everything, people will love you but it's all on you, you run out of money your friends show back up on pay day.


This post just about sums it up in a nut shell. 100% truth and would also suggest a good vacation here before any move...


----------



## kenslvr (Aug 21, 2013)

It's kind of remote, but maybe this could be a place to visit. A very laid back, beautiful island. Link is for a New York Times article. Good luck!
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/09/t...-on-a-remote-philippine-island.html?hpw&_r=1&


----------

